# 4 Legged PIGEON!!



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

i was just browsing sum pigeon websites nd guess what i found!!

check it out:
http://members.tripod.com/~goulian/fourleg.html


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I hope the pigeon didn't become part of a freak show or anything.....


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

One of our members "Goulian" has a site that is linked in his first thread when he joined us. He had a link to the 4 legged pigeon site there. Really weird.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=20674


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

old picture from 1962 ! with all the nuclear power plants it's a wonder we don't see many more lol!


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Apparently this is not as rare as you may think. There is also a picture of a four legged pigeon in Dr. Collin Walker's book. He claims the bird was brought to him in 1997. In addition to four legs it also had two cloacas. He says the bird lived a relatively normal life for about 6 months and then died after a short illness. He autopsied the bird and found that there were numerous internal organs that were also duplicated. He hypothesizes that this particular bird was probably the result of incomplete separation of identical twins. 

Dan


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for that information Dan, it makes sense.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I wonder how well he used all four Legs when walking or standing?


Possibly, he could have a very stable basis for 'Wing Chops' or Beak-Wrestleing and so on..!


How curious..!


Phil
l v


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Wow That Was Pretty Cool. Wonder if they All 4 Worked.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Looks like he was a large big as well.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

According to Dr. Walker's book the pigeon had "limited use" of all four legs. Now, I have no idea what "limited use" means but apparently there was some use in all four limbs.

Dan


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

learning said:


> According to Dr. Walker's book the pigeon had "limited use" of all four legs. Now, I have no idea what "limited use" means but apparently there was some use in all four limbs.
> 
> Dan


Yeah....the picture of the poor little thing didn't look too great either. He was in need of a bath  
Two cloacas....means...2 times the mess?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

LOL, Becky - hadn't thought from that angle!


----------



## goulian (May 15, 2007)

Hello, Guys and Gals,


That four legged pigeon was born in a loft belonging to my co-worker's father in Connecticut. Even though he raised the birds as a source of food, this patricular pigeon was allowed to live out it's life comfortably and without fear of consumption. According to my friend, this pigeon had complete use of all four legs, including the feet. I would have liked to have seen it walk. I bet it would have been quite a sight. 

Take care .All.


Mike

P.S. I. myself would never eat a pigeon, but I have never been starving, either.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

*shudders*

that's...different I've seen a chicken with 4 legs on tv.

heh, sorry if you haven't seen me I got a touch of a cold and have felt somewhat lousy the last 4 days. But I'm hoping to get over it by this weekend.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

In one of the books that I have there is a picture of a pigeon with two sets of wings the bird could not fly. George


----------



## doveman (Nov 9, 2007)

*New one on me!*

Four legged pigeon. Wow!....I never heard that before in my 35+ years. You learn something new no matter how long you have pigeons. Thanks for sharing that. 

www.pigeonpeddler.com


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

The picture of the pigeon with a extra pair of wings is in the book FIT TO WIN BY DR.Wim Peters on page 285. .GEORGE


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

pdpbison said:


> I wonder how well he used all four Legs when walking or standing?
> 
> 
> Possibly, he could have a very stable basis for 'Wing Chops' or Beak-Wrestleing and so on..!
> ...


Maybe he stood up on two feet and used the other two like hands!!
Or
Maybe he walked on all four like a teeny tiny horse with wings!!


----------

